# Galveston Bay and Reef Recon



## 223AI (May 7, 2012)

I spent yesterday with my wife and two kids enjoying the absolutely beautiful water all over Galveston. We put the majek in at the yacht basin, loaded up on some live shrimp, and headed to east bay to drift some reefs...with my son driving some of the way.

On Friday, I took the afternoon off to go and install Reef Recon on my new Simrad Go 9, and we got to put it to the test yesterday. Itâ€™s impressive to say the least. We hit reefs with a bunch of people, but could find the edges where no boats were. We hit reefs that I didnâ€™t even know were there, and no one else did either. We hit reefs that I used to think might produce...but Tobin showed me they are degraded or dead. Reef Recon is invaluable for Galveston. Major kudos to Tobin for the work, and job well done.

My wife had non stop gafftop action, and would set the hook only to hand off the rod to my son. I caught a few trout on a DSL purple/chartreuse. My daughter played with the live shrimp and hated the heat. Bait was everywhere but the bite wasnâ€™t as strong as I had hoped. I guess we werenâ€™t holding our mouth right.

My boy loves catching flounder, so we went to our secret flounder spot to finish the morning off, and he nailed the largest flounder of his life on his first cast. Vudu Shrimp on a cork got him. It was a doormat and my son was on cloud nine.

Fun memories with my kids and wife. Before we know it, theyâ€™re grown and off to do grown up things. I just hope that have as much fun doing this stuff with me, as I do with them...and I hope that they will still fish with me as they get older.


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

good stuff!


----------



## planohog (Nov 1, 2006)

Reef Recon is a great tool, we launched from Seabrook , headed to the channel then south, with grown up daughter that still loves to fish, checked a few places south of redfish rocks , nothing , moved further south and found a marked reef with pretty good 

action , croakers , slimers and a nice string ray, released with no barb and a hook in mouth. I try to give fish a fair chance. There were also a few zillon hard heads and
I had some fun with dink trout on a purple chicken boy lure. The recon marks are real, 

do not forget to zoom in you unit , I have lorance HDS-9 , 

fun fact, if your after gaftop , anything around the last two set of channel markers 

outside of Seabrook should get your limit for a fish fry. Last 4 years my records show
august = gaftop on dead shrimp around there. 

at around 1pm the wind came, and cooled us off but brought the white caps along so 

we headed north with smiles and swell at our back.


----------



## Outdoorjunke (Dec 2, 2007)

That's priceless and memory you will never forget. 



God Bless


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

happy camper indeed


----------



## Blue Fin Charters (Mar 2, 2010)

Good stuff.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Good to see hard work helping out my pods. Good job putting your little guy on fish!


----------

